# The next great powers. . .



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

As the FIBA championships draw to a close, and potentially with that an era of Argentine superiority, which teams are gunna be their heirs? Besides a couple a' 85 players and Matias Nocedal who appear to be NBA-material, I'm not sure if Argentina's gunna remain on top of the world. They could take a major step back in 2010, but they'll probably still be competitive at the 2008 Olympics.

Other potential teams. . .

Brazil--young NBA players with size and athleticism, they need more depth at guard, but they (apparently) have tons of talent under the age of twenty-five. 

Important players--Leandrinho, Nene, Verajao, Splitter, Marcello Huertas, and the plethora of under twenty talents.

France--probably the next great superpower. Their 86-90 generation appears to be loaded, plus they already have a young, athletic core currently in the NBA that man every position. 

Important players--Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, the Pietrus brothers, Perto, Mahimni, the 88 crop (Alexis Ajinca, Nicolas Batum, Ludovic Vaty), Diot,Tanghe, etc. And for those who have seen Batum play, what do you feel his upside to be? Is he likely to become a Joe Johnson-type (like nbadraft.net predicts), or do you believe he'll be better, maybe a McGrady caliber player? 

Serbia--the current team is aging and retiring from international competitions, but they seem to have many young talents that could fuel a resurgence.

Important players--Darko, Nenad Krstic, Mile Ilic, Aleksanderov, and the other members of their fantastic 87-born team.

Turkey--They surprised everyone this year with two teenagers as some of their best players. In four years, those teens should transform Turkey into a much more competitive team.

Important players--Ersan Ilyasova, Cenk Akyol, Sami Erden, (am I missing anyone. . .?)

Italy--they've been a poor-man's Argentina, and, like the Argentines, are going through a generational change, replacing players born in the mid seventies with those born in the mid-to-late eighties. Luckily for them, they have potential NBA players at every position and will likely have a very formidable starting five, although depth'll probably be an issue. 

Important players--Andrea Bargnani, Marco Belinelli, Danilo Gallinari, Roberto Rullo, Stefano Mancinelli, Gigli 

Spain--they are very similar to Argentina, except their golden generation is about 2-4 years younger, so they'll be able to ride them until 2010. After that though, I'm nor sure if they're youth is as loaded as France, Serbia, Italy, or Russia.

Important players--Marc Gasol, Ricardo Rubio, Rudy Fernandez, Victor Claver

Russia--Za Rashans ah bahk! They could have a very competitive team for the 2008 Olympics, but by 2010 they'll have a fantastic mix of veterans (Kirilenko, Kyriapa, Monya) and younguns.

Important Playes--za Rashana ah lohded! They could be an Argentina delux. Damn, these guys are big, athletic, and deep. Probably their best player'll be Koralev.

Greece--currently in a golden era, while developing some youngsters, although propably not as many as the other countries. Much of their success hinges on Sofo's development.

Important Players--Sofo, and uhhmmmmm. . .are there any other noteworthy 22 and under Greek players. . .?


China--Thanks to Yao Ming, China's number one sport is basketball, and, inevitably when a nation so vast passionately plays ball, they're gunna produce. They _might_ not have many superstars, but they'll probably, at the very least, be very deep.

Important players--Yi, Chen, Zu Fang, Tang, and their talented "1988-1990" crop of kids

Senegal and Nigeria are also two potential powerhouses, at least for the production of NBA players, but they seem to lack the logistical infrastructure to compete with the top dogs. Although they'd e up there on a purely talent standpoint.

Here's the order that I predict

in Europe

1. France
2. Russia
3. Serbia
4. Italy
5. Spain
6. Greece

Asia/Oceania

1. China
2. Turkey (5th if you consider them a part of "basketball Europe", which has traditionally been the case)
3. Australia

Americas

1. USA
2. Brazil
3. Argentina
4. Canada

Africa

1. Senegal
2. Nigeria
3. Angola

Overall

1. the US
2. France
3. Russia
4. Brazil
5. China
6. Serbia
7. Italy
8. Turkey
9. Spain
10. Argentina
11. Greece

The exciting thing about this is that the seperation between the best and tenth are gunna be equivalent to the seperation that currently exists between the first and fourth. By 2012, I predict that forty percent of the NBA will be foreign born. If this does not happen (a huge influx of foreigners in the NBA), then what'll likely have occured is the strengthening (ie budget increases) of European teams, which is equally as exciting. Immagine having the NBA champs, featuring a 28 year old LeBron, Udonis Haslem, Ben Gordon, Johan Petro, and Jordan Farmar go up against the European champs (Olympiakos, Benetton, whomever. . .) with a lineup of Batum, Schorstianitis, Belinelli, Nocedal, and Aleksanderov. 

This is the (maybe distant) future of international and domestic ball, and I'm lovin it :cheers:


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Argentina is fading, 2008 Olympics will be their last dance. But they have a system and discipline, just like Australia, so probably will stay on top of Brazil, Puerto Rico and the likes, regardless.

Brazil has yet to show any kind of organized bball. They are considered to be among the top teams only by american journalists, who judge the strength of any team by the number of NBA players on it's roster. Playground basketball doesn't get you too far in a competition with Euro teams, and stands no real chance vs USA either (because cheap imitation is always worse than the real thing).
Frankly, you may not even see them in OG with the new qualifying system, unless they get into the final of the tournament of Americas, which will be much harder to do since USA/Argentina won't be interested to slack off and send in 2nd squads anymore.

China needs more time, especially when building only inside the Great Wall and only exporting the very best few into the NBA, with varying level of success. The hopes are set too high right now. Right now they're only good to go as far as Yao carries them, and that won't change in just 2-4 or 6 years. With that said, Yao is good enough to carry them into Top 8 every now and then.

Europe:

It's a safe bet that France is the next big thing.
Spain will remain in contention. Italy should be back up there too.
Greece will be very solid. Zisis, Spanoulis, Sofo, Sakota, Vasilopoulos, Vasileiadis, etc. - that's a nice bunch of players, all under 24 now.
Lithuania didn't fall out of the map, just so you know. They just come in and back like waves. The generation of 84-86 was successful in youth competitions, and they should be the nucleus of mens team by the OG 2008.
These will be Top5, probably in this order - France, Greece, Spain, Italy, Lithuania, but a lot will be depending on seedings, because, for example, Greece>France, France>Lithuania, Lithuania>Greece as far as matchups go.
Then there are others who can make it into semifinals...
Turkey should be ok, but would need quite a bit of luck to win something.
Croatia can make a run too, they are talented at guard/wing positions - Ukic, Tomas, Banic, Markota. Popovic/Planinic aren't old too.
Russia... A lot of depends on the development of their young guards. Right now there's too many question marks.
Serbia will stay mediocre (although competitive). Same for Slovenia.

All in all there are 10-12 teams in Europe that can make a case at given time, because they're not that far from each other in power. And I don't see that changing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

40% International? You don't know the NBA very well do you? With the new CBA (two years and out) for first rounders, you're going to see a lot of guys fizzle and go back to Europe.


----------



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

I think that Argentina's going to start going down hill pretty soon after this. I know that before the WC's started some of them (including Manu) discussed that this may be the last time their all together.


----------



## MaNs1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Alex i have to remind you that greece was the youngest squad in last year's eurobasket
and no one in this team is older than 30 ...

So i really think that this team has future .........

Under 22 :Sofo,Vasilopoulos,Mavrokefalidis,vasiliadis etC etC..(last year Greece was 2nd in 
the Under-22 Eurobasket ) ...........


P.S: Greek team is on average 25 years old ...This is way younger than the "So-called" young and
inexperienced Usa Team..


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

how do you figure its 'way younger' than the US team. i believe the elder on the US team is 29 year old brand. what is the average age of the US team


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

I didn't know Greece was so young. . . young yet they play like vets, impressive, eh? but the US's average was also 25, and many of them haven't played together on the junior level, as the Greeks have.

I forgot about Lithuania, they should have a fairly good team as well. 

and Hong Kong Fooey. . . looking at it from a demographical standpoint, the world has an astonishingly greater base than the US. Within ten years, I bet the NBA will be 35-45% foreign. . . just look at the recent draft trends, and within twenty, I expect 2-5 European teams will be playoff-caliber NBA squads.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> 40% International? You don't know the NBA very well do you? With the new CBA (two years and out) for first rounders, you're going to see a lot of guys fizzle and go back to Europe.


Agreed, 40% in 6 years is unlikely. The more likely scenario was mentioned later on in his post, European basketball will expand as a business. There's no reason why it shouldn't, football (the round ball kind) has big league's all through Europe. I see no reason why basketball can't be the same in the future.

However 40% is too high. As we've seen, the game is far different. Unless the NBA's game plan changes, we'll only see a slight increase in the number of foreigners. It will increase, but not by that much, especially as European League's grow and start to bring in more financially. They'll have the money to keep borderline NBA players at home.


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

Under-21 in Spain.. ---> Sergio Rodriguez (P.Trail Blazers) Rudy Fernández, Carlos Suárez ,Panchi Barrera, M. Samb, Ricard Rubio,Marc Rubio, Victor Claver, Jose Antelo,Pau Ribas... :cheers:


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

MaNs1 said:


> P.S: Greek team is on average 25 years old ...This is way younger than the "So-called" young and
> inexperienced Usa Team..


The Americans averaged 24.5 years old per player, and if you take off Miller and Jamison (who both rarely played) it drops down to 23.4 years old.


----------



## ArrǒУǒ (Aug 28, 2006)

SianTao said:


> China needs more time, especially when building only inside the Great Wall and only exporting the very best few into the NBA, with varying level of success. The hopes are set too high right now. Right now they're only good to go as far as Yao carries them, and that won't change in just 2-4 or 6 years. With that said, Yao is good enough to carry them into Top 8 every now and then.


Let's wait for 2008Beijing,they'll have a more free stage,Yi and chen will have their best performance,and till that time,Yao will carry the team more easily


----------



## Harper_Reston (Sep 3, 2006)

MaNs1 said:


> Alex i have to remind you that greece was the youngest squad in last year's eurobasket
> and no one in this team is older than 30 ...
> 
> So i really think that this team has future .........
> ...


You forgot to mention Ian Vouyoukas of Saint Luis Billikens. He had a good season in NCAA with 13.9 ppg and 7.4 rpg. They were thoughts even, of inviting him in the greek national team this summer.

http://sportsline.com/collegebasketball/players/playerpage/441398


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I guess you don't really know too much about Spain.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

This WCB served mainly to give a gold medal to Espana. AT LAST.

and prepare everyone for the most highly-anticipated Olympics tourney ever :banana:.

1. American players who know each other and at good age!
2. Spaniards coming as champions and with a few starters in the NBA.
3. Greeks at the peak of their carreer.
4. Turks with 3 NBA stars and excellent team chemistry and coaching.

5-9. Argentinians, Lithuanians, Germans, French, Chinese.


which is pretty much how I predict it will go in 2008


edit: I wonder where I should put Russians, Serbs and Slovenians. OMG!! bball is in a Golden Era :clap: :banana:.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

neural_dream said:


> 4. Turks with 3 NBA stars and excellent team chemistry and coaching.


I think Turks won't have Okur and Turkoglu on their roster. These two players hate eachother and they are more hurting than helping the NT. Turks played without them on this WC and they did great. So no need for those two guys


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

AMR said:


> I guess you don't really know too much about Spain.



I'm so sorry for not agreeing with you, but I don't think Spain has the big-time talent that some of the other European nations are beginning to produce. They have some good to great up and comers, such as Rubio, Fernandez, Rodriguez, and Claver, but other than that do they have any potential studs? They should be fairly deep from the 1-3, but, from what I've read on nbadraft.net and draftexpress is that their best young post players, Jose Antello and. . .I forget his name. . . one's 6'10" 260 lbs (Antello I think) and one's 6'8". . . will probably not be as successful on the senior level. They contend that those two grew and developed early, and enjoy a vast strength advantage that'll likely get wiped out in the ACB league. Although I guess that hasn't stopped Sofo. . .

Anyhow, Spain does have more talent then I previously thought, but remember guys, no foreigner can know every major prospect from your country. It's just not gunna happen. For instance (ahem. . AMR), do you know who Anthony Randolph is? I won't get hissy if you don't know him, you don't do the same if I don't know your top players, mmkay? 

And, despite their talent, they lack, from what I've read, outstanding junior post play potential, which France, Italy, Greece, Lithuania, Serbia, Russia, heck, even Germany and England have (Spain obviously has more overall talent then Germany and England).


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

alex said:


> Here's the order that I predict
> 
> in Europe
> 
> ...


I think Spain will be at least #2, if not #1 in 2010. They've got great young players in 1985-1990: Rudy Fernandez, Sergio Rodriguez, Jose Antelo, Victor Claver, Pablo Aguilar and the most important *Ricky Rubio*. That guy is an incredible talent.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

bender said:


> I think Spain will be at least #2, if not #1 in 2010. They've got great young players in 1985-1990: Rudy Fernandez, Sergio Rodriguez, Jose Antelo, Victor Claver, Pablo Aguilar and the most important *Ricky Rubio*. That guy is an incredible talent.



I think France definately will have a better team, their young talents seem to be a bit better. Russia has sooo many highly rated players just from 86-88. They'll be 22-24 by the time the next World Championships roll around. Same with Serbia, their players are mostly from 85-87, they'll be mature as well. Ditto for Italy, their top guys, while probably not as talented, will be in the prime of their careers. 

Ricardo Rubio'll be just twenty by the time the next World Cup of bb comes, and, unless he's freaky almost LBJ good, he's not gunna make a huge impact. Spain _might_ have the talent, but I doubt it'll all be ready for Turkey. It'll be a different story for the London Olympics and the following Cup, as Rubio enters his prime(I sure hope he'll be good. . .). 

. . . It'll just keep getting better and better, with more foreign stars, from here on out. When the European leagues strengthen, I envision a selection-based tournament, like the NCAA, between the top teams in the world. :clap:


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Important players--Tony Parker, Boris Diaw, the Pietrus brothers, Perto, Mahimni, the 88 crop (Alexis Ajinca, Nicolas Batum, Ludovic Vaty), Diot,Tanghe, etc. And for those who have seen *Batum* play, what do you feel his upside to be? Is he likely to become a Joe Johnson-type (like nbadraft.net predicts), or do you believe he'll be better, maybe a McGrady caliber player?


I saw him playing in a tournament 2 days ago . He was playing with the pro team (he's just 18) and by moments he was like the best player on the court . First thing that you notice is that he sees thing in advance , his court vision is unusual and it doesn't take him long to translate it into clever passes . Then you have to consider his athleticsm ( very good leaper) , his size ( he's certainly 6'7 200 cm barefoot) , long arms , coordination (very good ball handling).. the day before in a game i didn't see his stat line was like Batum 5 pts 7 rbds 4 a 3 stl 3 blk ..and needless to say , he didn't play for the whole game .. so , in my opinion , he's the best french potential at his age , the game comes so easily to him . you can compare him to diaw , except that he doesn't refuse to shoot the ball .


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> I saw him playing in a tournament 2 days ago . He was playing with the pro team (he's just 18) and by moments he was like the best player on the court . First thing that you notice is that he sees thing in advance , his court vision is unusual and it doesn't take him long to translate it into clever passes . Then you have to consider his athleticsm ( very good leaper) , his size ( he's certainly 6'7 200 cm barefoot) , long arms , coordination (very good ball handling).. the day before in a game i didn't see his stat line was like Batum 5 pts 7 rbds 4 a 3 stl 3 blk ..and needless to say , he didn't play for the whole game .. so , in my opinion , he's the best french potential at his age , the game comes so easily to him . you can compare him to diaw , except that he doesn't refuse to shoot the ball .



Thanks! So, he's like an offensive minded Diaw. . .? hmmm Josh Howard, Joe Johnson, Tracy McGrady? It would be nice if he becomes a top five NBA player, do you think he can do so? Thanks again!


----------



## GETSBUCKETS (May 20, 2006)

You are really off with Spain. Ricky Rubio could be the best guard prospect in the World. Much better than any1 in the US. Add in Rudy Fernandez, and Sergio Rodriguez and there upcoming talent Spain is in great shape.

in 2012: Ricky Rubio might be better than any American on the court. After seeing tape of this kid, there is something there, he sees the game, he is quick, and has an edge about him. He is going to be great.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Serbian generation of 87,86 has won U16,U18 and U20 europian championship.add to this fabolous talent players like nemanja aleksandrov,tripković,perovič,miličić,krstić and ilić and you have plenty good players for future.Serbs are gonna be great once again :cheers:


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

GETSBUCKETS said:


> You are really off with Spain. Ricky Rubio could be the best guard prospect in the World. Much better than any1 in the US. Add in Rudy Fernandez, and Sergio Rodriguez and there upcoming talent Spain is in great shape.
> 
> in 2012: Ricky Rubio might be better than any American on the court. After seeing tape of this kid, there is something there, he sees the game, he is quick, and has an edge about him. He is going to be great.


I've seen a couple of gametapes of this kid (his cadet games, not his ACB games), and there were only two real criticisms I had about his game:

- At this stage in his development, he's just so much more physically advanced than everyone its not even fair. It will be interesting to see how he fairs playing more consistantly in the ACB.
- He has no off hand. I've seen 3 full games of him, and I think he may have finished with his off one time. Once again, I understand that he is young, he will develop more, and I've only very limited exposure to him, but its just what I see.

Also, to call Ricky Rubio potentially better than any American player by the age of 22 in 2012: bull****. There's a couple of guys from America who will be happy to discuss that, like 27 year old LeBron James, 28 year old Carmelo Anthony, 30 year old Dwyane Wade, 26 year old Dwight Howard, 23 year old Greg Oden. There's the Young/Wright/Walker/Durant/Hawes class, the Rose/Beasley/Mayo/Gordon class, there's plenty of good young American talent. Some will pan out, some won't, just like with every other country. But there are people who are already established, great players who will be entering their physical primes in 2012.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

GETSBUCKETS said:


> You are really off with Spain. Ricky Rubio could be the best guard prospect in the World. Much better than any1 in the US. Add in Rudy Fernandez, and Sergio Rodriguez and there upcoming talent Spain is in great shape.


Well, I agree that he's one heck of a talent, but I don't think he's better than Tyreke Evans (who's just a year older).



matt! said:


> At this stage in his development, he's just so much more physically advanced than everyone its not even fair. It will be interesting to see how he fairs playing more consistantly in the ACB.


That's plain wrong. It's not like Rubio is 6-8 240. He's 6-4, and pretty skinny.










That's not a physically imposing body.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

US is fading, they should just take the pros out and put in college players to avoid any further embarrassement. They lose to greece who have no one in the NBA, while they have superstars from front to back. The US is done as a powerhouse and should just let the college kids play.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> US is fading, they should just take the pros out and put in college players to avoid any further embarrassement. They lose to greece who have no one in the NBA, while they have superstars from front to back. The US is done as a powerhouse and should just let the college kids play.



The US _isn't_ a powerhouse? hehehe. Okay, who IS a powerhouse then? I understand that the US isn't guaranteed to win, but if America isn't a powerhouse, then no one really is. . .


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

alex said:


> Thanks! So, he's like an offensive minded Diaw. . .? hmmm Josh Howard, Joe Johnson, Tracy McGrady? It would be nice if he becomes a top five NBA player, do you think he can do so? Thanks again!


It's too early to come up with a name , but sufficce is to say that he can do it all , and that physically there are not many players that can keep up with him . the real deal . Now to become a top 5 players in the NBA , it's not just a question of talent ... we're talking of hard work , luck ( no injuries) and may be above all , a sheer desire to dominate ...that's a complicate combination  . But as far as having the potential for being a first rounder , it will very likely happen . he's so complete a player , he can really do whatever the team needs , and he seems exactly to know what it needs .


He won the last U18 European Championship Most Valuable Player ...and this year , he plays in Le Mans , which will take part into the well-known Euroleague , so he will have plenty of occasion to prove himself . Just a last few word to point out that his coach is very respected here and the team practices a very collective and sounded basketball ...all the ingredients are here for batum to live up to the hype .


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

bender said:


> Well, I agree that he's one heck of a talent, but I don't think he's better than Tyreke Evans (who's just a year older).
> 
> 
> That's plain wrong. It's not like Rubio is 6-8 240. He's 6-4, and pretty skinny.
> ...


It's not that he's physicially imposing as an NBA prospect, but as a youth player 6-4 is pretty tall, especially for a wing.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

matt! said:


> It's not that he's physicially imposing as an NBA prospect, but as a youth player 6-4 is pretty tall, especially for a wing.


He's not a wing, he's a point guard. 6-4 is tall for a point guard, but he's not physically outstanding like LeBron James in high school. There are players much taller at U16 youth level. Dejan Musli of Serbia is a 7-0 center, tho he was born in 1991.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> It's too early to come up with a name , but sufficce is to say that he can do it all , and that physically there are not many players that can keep up with him . the real deal . Now to become a top 5 players in the NBA , it's not just a question of talent ... we're talking of hard work , luck ( no injuries) and may be above all , a sheer desire to dominate ...that's a complicate combination  . But as far as having the potential for being a first rounder , it will very likely happen . he's so complete a player , he can really do whatever the team needs , and he seems exactly to know what it needs .
> 
> 
> He won the last U18 European Championship Most Valuable Player ...and this year , he plays in Le Mans , which will take part into the well-known Euroleague , so he will have plenty of occasion to prove himself . Just a last few word to point out that his coach is very respected here and the team practices a very collective and sounded basketball ...all the ingredients are here for batum to live up to the hype .



Thanks! I sure hope he'll become a star!

And to Matt!. . .if you think tthe 6'4" 175 lbs Rubio is tall and physically imposing. . .

he'd be a sophomore in high school now, and, at his age, LBJ was a 6'6" 190 lbs guard/forward, and he turned out alright. Someone like Amare Stoudemire was 6'7" as a fourteen year old, and his early growth didn't affect his NBA future. I agree that growing later often helps, but it isn't a necessity. Anyhow, I bet Rubio'll eventually be a 6'6"-6'7" 210-220 lbs combo guard, which is still very good size. Most fifteen year olds grow only an average of two-three inches, and Rubio doesn't look to be a physically abnormal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

With prospects that are far and away better than players at a young age, you have to worry about peaking. It happens a lot, however, Lebron even at 16, wasn't considered the best player in HS, that was Lenny Cooke.


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

HKF said:


> With prospects that are far and away better than players at a young age, you have to worry about peaking. It happens a lot, however, Lebron even at 16, wasn't considered the best player in HS, that was Lenny Cooke.



I think that LBJ was considered the best in his by the time he was sixteen, Lenny Cooke was a nineteen year old fifth year senior. And if I'm not mistaken, LeBron completely destroyed Cooke during an AAU game, or at a camp. Anyhow, I'm sure the best international 19 year old is a good deal better than Rubio (Koralev, Ilysova, Aleksandrov, etc). But if Spain's fortunes were to rest soley on his shoulders, they wouldn't be all that good. They do, however, have a very well-rounded up and coming gen, but certainly not as good as France's, and probably not as good as Serbia's and Italy's.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

alex said:


> I think that LBJ was considered the best in his by the time he was sixteen, Lenny Cooke was a nineteen year old fifth year senior. And if I'm not mistaken, LeBron completely destroyed Cooke during an AAU game, or at a camp. Anyhow, I'm sure the best international 19 year old is a good deal better than Rubio (Koralev, Ilysova, Aleksandrov, etc). But if Spain's fortunes were to rest soley on his shoulders, they wouldn't be all that good. They do, however, have a very well-rounded up and coming gen, but certainly not as good as France's, and probably not as good as Serbia's and Italy's.


Lenny Cooke was 18 years old, not 19. Lebron as a rising junior was not considered No. 1 until he dominated Cooke. Cooke at the time was the No. 1 player in the 2002 class (a class with Bosh, Amare, Melo, Felton, May, McCants, etc...)


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

where is lenny cooke now?is he still that good?why isn't he in nba?


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

If we're talking of a time frame of 10 years, I think the US should continue to be among the top teams. But no longer will they be a lock on the Gold. In some tournaments, they may medal and some they may not. There's some catching up to do in terms of fundamentals.

As far as the international game is concerned, Spain and Argentina looks to be fierce rivals at the top in the next five years. Lithuania and Greece will figure themselves in this mix from time to time. Lithuania tradionally churns out quality players year after year. And Serbia's in a youth movement and may contend after a number of years. France with Parker will make things interesting. And, finally, yes...who can forget the Wunderkind and Deutcheland. Can't count Germany out.

Overall, the medals will be in a time-sharing scheme by the above teams. Gold may not be forthcoming for team USA....should Kobe drop out from the team for some reason.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

donkihot said:


> where is lenny cooke now?is he still that good?why isn't he in nba?


Lenny Cooke was a so-called "playground legend". He's now faded to oblivion. I think he played overseas after getting snubbed by NBA teams. He's the example that would-be high-school-to-NBA aspirants should take note of.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yes...how can I forget? Brazil and Puerto Rico will keep any game against the US pretty tight. In fact, when these teams play the US, it's hard to bet on the outcome. That's how evenly matched they are.


----------

